# from mud to clear water



## Crusader (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello from Houston 

I normally fish muddy waters of Galveston or Matagorda, but next week will spend close to Perdido Pass.

I will spend some time searching this forum tomorrow (after 8h drive), but meanwhile I hope this post will draw some comments. In particular I look for:
- a good guide (1, maybe 2 full days of fishing). Someone mentioned Jessie's trout lodge -- are they good?
- an advice wrt wade-in spots within few miles distance, preferably with a chance of catching flounder
- an advice on general difference between fishing clear water (as opposed to muddy) -- i.e. lures and behaviour

Thank you.

P.S. I frequent 2coolfishing, but someone there suggested to give this forum a try.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry water here has not been clear for awhile- stop at sams in al, chris will give you the low down


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

Are you staying in Orange Beach?


----------



## Crusader (Jul 11, 2015)

Carribe Resort.

Do you have here a forum or smth where people can band together for guided fishing (to reduce expenses and increase company size?)


----------



## Crusader (Jul 11, 2015)

What is "sams in all"?


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sam's is a gas station and bait and tackle shop in orange beach. The staff is really knowledgeable and helpful. It's about 10 minutes from the pass


----------



## Crusader (Jul 11, 2015)

submariner said:


> sorry water here has not been clear for awhile- stop at sams in al, chris will give you the low down


I could see at least 15 feet down right now -- how it is "not clear"? Back in Galveston 15 inches visibility is considered "clear water". :grin:

Anyways -- can't find sams on google maps. Can someone throw a link at me, pls?


----------



## Crusader (Jul 11, 2015)

Disregard, pls... Found it


----------



## Crusader (Jul 11, 2015)

Status update:
- found Chris :notworthy:, retrieved priceless info
- tried using it in afternoon by Perdido pass, no luck
- ended up wading almost to my shoulder and caught few ladyfish on 3rd bar
- at some point dolphins showed up and were hanging next to me waiting for a treat -- every time I release ladyfish, they'd chase tired fish and eat it. That was quite cool, actually. One dolphin was probably biggest I ever saw
- ended up with multiple jellyfish stings (current was pushing them east)
- went on forum, read bunch of stuff, including Chris's posts. We'll see if it'll help me tomorrow 

Thinking about going there now with lights, maybe I'll find some flatties in the first but 
No gig though


----------



## Crusader (Jul 11, 2015)

Night census of first gut:
Walked about a mile of surf with headlights. Low incoming tides, first gut, around midnight, about knee-deep.
Saw:
- hundreds of ladyfish (btw their eyes glow with same color as alligator's  )
- 15 stingrays
- 1 needlefish
- 1 small pompano (or some jack)
- 2 hardheads
- 0 flounders
- 0 trout
- no shad/mullet were noticed


----------



## Crusader (Jul 11, 2015)

Finally... Drove to fort Morgan before sunset and found my trout (15") here: http://goo.gl/maps/u9srz

Incoming tide, strong current, stained water
Also, snagged some palm-sized fish i never saw before. It had peculiar mouth


----------



## Crusader (Jul 11, 2015)

Status update:
- tried a stretch of the beach by perdido pass in the morning. Nothing but sharks -- saw about 20 of them, all about 2'
- tried pompano jigs in afternoon -- ladyfish and some tropical fish that looks like a small jack (definitely not pompano). TONs of jellyfish carried by current ripping parallel to shore, had to get out of water after being stung through clothes 30 times. ?
- windalert suggests that surf will be hard to fish next two days -- this is all I have

Might try reaching Dixie bar tomorrow. Don't think it is a good idea with this wind and current, though...


----------



## Crusader (Jul 11, 2015)

Huh... Who seeks will always find! Checked same stretch of beach today -- stumbled upon a pod of reds herding baitfish in first gut on outgoing tide. Sightcased them, got a limit of lower slot reds 
Also, got ambushed by school of palm-sized fish that looked like a cross between tuna and mackerel. Got one before they sped away. Have no idea what they are, but similarity to tuna is uncanny.


----------



## Crusader (Jul 11, 2015)

Got few spanish mackerels at fort Morgan poibt today. Outgoing tide created such strong current that I doubt you could catch anything else.

My time here is over, gonna drive home tomorrow. Will probably check surf tomorrow morning before leaving.

Unfortunately all guides referred to me were booked. Next year I'll plan ahead better.

Alas, flounder is not in the surf right now -- I am pretty sure  And pompano escaped my reach too. Still, these were few nice days of fishing and relaxing. Now back to slaving for the man!


----------

